# karate injuries?



## 2maz (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi, I'm thinking about starting with karate but I have had a bit of a problem with my elbow from time to time. Is Karate putting a lot of stress/momentum on my elbow, or should I be able to form my own non-elbow-cracking karate trainingstyle?

I also wonder what the main injury issues in the sport are. Is there a lot of injuries and what kind of injuries is the most common?

/- 2maz


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

Depending on the style, there may or may not be. Talk to the instructor. If they lock out the elbow in their punches, be concerned. You may be allowed to adjust the style to fit your needs however.

Jammed fingers/toes, sore wrists, knee injuries, and the occasional result of a wayward punch (broken nose, fractured something), etc., are the most common in my experience. More serious injuries can happen! Overall it's very safe however and I'd encourage you to continue. If you're really worried, look into Tai Chi.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 2, 2002)

i dont know, iveseen some really bizarre tai chi injuries!!!


----------



## Little_Shoto (Nov 26, 2002)

Depending on your age/conditioning as well as the style of Karate, you  could experience different kinds of injuries.

I've only been practicing Shotokan Karate for the past 3 or 4 months and this is what I've noticed:

The first month was very hard on my feet. The joints between toes and the main part of my foot were extremely sore 24 hours a day. I took a week off from training and it helped and the pain has not returned.

Now that I've moved up a few belts, we are doing different stances ...the one that gives me the hardest time is the horse stance. When I do a side snap kick or side thrust kick, my leg feels like it's on fire.

A few things I have seen in class: sprained ankles, sprained wrists, hands, fingers (mainly from improper fists when punching), and I know I've felt like passing out a few times when sensei get's into boot camp mode. lol

Good luck!


----------



## 2maz (Nov 26, 2002)

hehe... well.. sounds like I´ll wait with Karate until... well, next life or something. Too old for that kind of self destruction.


----------



## Little_Shoto (Nov 26, 2002)

lol

Sorry if my post scared you off.  

Keep in mind that in any form of martial arts, you will be using muscles that you have probably never ever used before. Also, your body is not used to going barefooted (is that even a word? lol) ....it's kind of like going to gym after a long break ...your'e gonna be sore when you do something new ...but once your body finally accepts the punishment ...I mean the training, everything is fine.  

Since I'm one of the older guys in the class, I know the 5-10 minute warm up they do isn't enough for me, so I try to get to the center a little early and do my own warm ups.

I remember when I was taking TKD a few years ago, I always felt like I was going to die ...but that's a whole different story! lol

Good luck :asian:


----------



## 2maz (Nov 26, 2002)

I've trained aikido for 10 years ors  so, and sure my body protests at some times. But we don't have the quick explosive attacks to put pressure on elbows and knees (well, we do put a lot of pressure there, but not by punching or kicking). That's what I'm generally afraid of, since I've hade and still have problems with both elbows (aikido) and knees (football).

The reason I'm asking is because I would  like to complement my aikido with a more "aggressive" martial art. I just don't wanna be put out of business...


----------



## Little_Shoto (Nov 26, 2002)

Ahh ...I seem to recall reading a post on these boards (perhaps in the Aikido forum) regarding a complimentary Martial Arts form to Aikido. 

Since you practiced Aikido, I'm wondering if you ever read Angy White Pyjama's. That is one of my favorite books.

I came very close to taking Aikido instead of Shotokan. The only thing that made me go with Shotokan was the fact that my 5 year old was also taking it ...so it was something that we could do together.

I know that I will take Aikido someday. I love the style of the art ...and I'm also working on becoming a police officer ...and I think that Aikido would really benefit me in that arena.


----------



## 2maz (Nov 26, 2002)

No I haven't read the book. Is it humorous or serious and is it about aikido only?

I belive you could benifit from aikido in your policework, but choose your style with care. A lot of them run around throwing themselves instead of each other. Meaning it won't work in real life. Sad but true...


----------



## Little_Shoto (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes ...it's definately a humorous book. You will not learn any techniques ...other than learning to possibly laugh at yourself. A friend of my practice's Aikido and he said he was annoyed with the book for about 1/2 the book until he realized that he did many of the same things that the author has done. He recommends it to everyone.

Here's a link to Amazon ..http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...103-6793684-4096636?v=glance&s=books&n=507846


Re: traning in Aikido ... as with any school, you have to be very careful who you choose as your instructor. There are McDojo's everywhere. 

I sat in a few Aikido classes at San Jose Aikido which is located in Japan Town in San Jose and was pretty impressed. I talked to a lot of the beginers as well as the veterans and they all really enjoy it.

I'm going to focus on Shotokan for a while ...I'm not good enough, nor do I have enough time, to practice both.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2002)

The Filipino arts complement most other systems well and injury rates are low (the occasional finger gets mashed by a stick).


----------



## Elfan (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *The Filipino arts complement most other systems well and injury rates are low (the occasional finger gets mashed by a stick). *



I'm not familar with the Philipino arts but... It would seem to me that the injury rate when hitting each other with sticks is pretty high.  Do you use specal practice sticks (PBC rapped in Duct Tape for example)? Or light wooden ones?  Or just not hit each other hard?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2002)

We use rattan, which is somewhat forgiving. The injury rate is actually relatively low compared to karate, in my experience. You practice stick-on-stick rather than arm-on-arm.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *We use rattan, which is somewhat forgiving. The injury rate is actually relatively low compared to karate, in my experience. You practice stick-on-stick rather than arm-on-arm. *



Ahh I see. But in "real life" wound't you want to hit their arm, not their stick?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Absolutely. But it's hard to find willing practice partners for that!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Absolutely. But it's hard to find willing practice partners for that! *



Okay, just checking. ;-D  The PBC with duct tape works prety well for hitting each other I've found.  You can hit hard, it hurts, but you arn't likely to permanently damage anything.  Its more like a real stick than those varias foam wet noodle thingies some people use.


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Depending on the style, there may or may not be. Talk to the instructor. If they lock out the elbow in their punches, be concerned. *



Yes, karate could do your elbows and knees damage when locking out on techniques. Think carefully before dismissing the idea though, as another member said, visit a dojo and speak to the instructor.


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 23, 2003)

i too have bad elbows from locking punches into thin air,

try a style were speed rather than power is the enphasis, most techniques in such styles don't lock techniques fully out thus avoiding injury.

failing that try wing chun, again not much full extension going on in the arms.
just an idea......


----------

